# VLT5000 Erdungsfehler



## digga (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein sehr eigenartiges Problem. 

Bei einem Antrieb einer Strangpresse ist ein Antrieb, der mit einem VLT 5000 im Dreieck betrieben wird.

Jetzt bekomme ich sporadisch den Fehler "Error 14" Erdungsfehler.

Angeblich Schluß zwischen Phase und Erde oder Erde unterbrochen.
Nichts dergleichen ist der Fall.

Weder ein Schluß auf dem Kabel, noch eine Unterbrechung der Erde, die Steckverbindungen bin ich jetzt auch schon durchgegangen, aber auch da hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Schirm ist auch überall aufgelegt.

Kann ich noch irgendwas messtechnisch versuchen?

Bin Langsam mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Hat jemand schon mal ein Ähnliches Problem gehabt? Kenne mich mit Danfoss VLT leider nicht sooo gut aus.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Verpolt (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Hast du da einen Einspeisefilter davor?


----------



## tnt369 (21 Oktober 2010)

ich hatte das auch schon mal, da war ein problem mit dem kabel:

die über prüfung hat nichts ergeben, aber der fehler trat sporadisch auf.

nach dem das kabel getauscht wurde war der fehler weg


----------



## digga (21 Oktober 2010)

Es ist kein Einspeisefilter vorgeschaltet vor diesen Umrichter, ich denke das der Filter im Umrichter integriert ist

Lediglich vor dem Umrichter daneben ist ein Einspeisefilter vorhanden. 

Die Anlage läuft auch schon seit 4 Jahren problemlos. Im Moment läuft Sie auch wieder, ist nur die Frage wie lange......

@TNT369

ich denke das Kabel ist auszuschließen, da es keiner wirklichen Bewegung ausgesetzt ist. 
Kabel liegt aber schon parat, um es bei einem erneuten Ausfall zu testen.


----------



## thomass5 (21 Oktober 2010)

... das kann auch ein sterbender Umrichte sein. In irgendeiner Serie gabs auch mal ein def. Kabel zum Bedienfeld, welches diesen Fehler hervorrufen konnte.
Thomas


----------



## Verpolt (21 Oktober 2010)

digga schrieb:


> Es ist kein Einspeisefilter vorgeschaltet vor diesen Umrichter, ich denke das der Filter im Umrichter integriert ist



Dann würde ich mal da ansetzen.

Eventuell mal online die Werte prüfen


----------



## Deltal (21 Oktober 2010)

Ist das eine neue Anlage oder läuft die schon längere Zeit?


----------



## thomass5 (21 Oktober 2010)

siehe: 



digga schrieb:


> ...
> Die Anlage läuft auch schon seit 4 Jahren problemlos. Im Moment läuft Sie auch wieder, ist nur die Frage wie lange......




Thomas


----------

